# Whats your prep/warm up kitchen playlist?



## shaneg

Being insanely busy at the moment we usually put on a little playlist to gear up for the onslaught ahead.

Here are a couple of mine..
Whats on yours?

Kora Burning

Kora Drop Dead Killer

Kora Skankenstein

Shapeshifter Dutchies


----------



## Chuckles

Total dark horse sleeper hit at work is the Ace of Bass pandora station. People are oddly productive while it's playing. I think its because they are ashamed to admit they are enjoying it and just keep quiet and work. I find it immensely entertaining to watch the magic.


----------



## ecchef

Depends on how much I've slept the previous night. Shonen Knife 'Osaka Ramones' if I've had little/none; 'Workingman's Dead' if I slept enough.


----------



## chinacats

ecchef said:


> Depends on how much I've slept the previous night. Shonen Knife 'Osaka Ramones' if I've had little/none; 'Workingman's Dead' if I slept enough.



Workingman's and American Beauty for sharpening...Wake of the Flood for prep


----------



## Jmadams13

When it's my turn to pick, it's Streetlight Manifesto pandora radio, or Finch pandora. When I'm alone in the kitchens on the days we are closed, its a little heavier, like Between the Buried And Me, or Coheed


----------



## shaneg

nice tunes, should try and post a soundcloud or YouTube link for the lazy..

im partial to a few ramones or Fugazi..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks


----------



## Jmadams13

Fugazi brings back high school memories. I was listening to Ramones radio yesterday. Lots of fugazi and misfits...


----------



## eshua

We are open early where I work now, so no music on sushi bar or anything like that. Back when I was younger this was for opening the kitchen --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrAtURpuDQo


----------



## convis

Rarely play music during prep or service unless its dead,
but we blast 
hoyt axton greenback dollar right before service starts on busy ones,


----------



## marc4pt0

When it's my turn, straight Pearl Jam. But I usually let the crew play their choice which includes reggae and even More popular, Rick Springfield Pandora, which luckily plays no Springfield.


----------



## Jmadams13

^where abouts in MD?


----------



## Crothcipt

marc4pt0 said:


> When it's my turn, straight Pearl Jam. But I usually let the crew play their choice which includes reggae and even More popular, Rick Springfield Pandora, which luckily plays no Springfield.


lol it's funny how that happens. Any more I just listen to what someone else plays.


----------



## Sarge

No music where I'm at and I like it that way


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Chuckles said:


> Total dark horse sleeper hit at work is the Ace of Bass pandora station. People are oddly productive while it's playing. I think its because they are ashamed to admit they are enjoying it and just keep quiet and work. I find it immensely entertaining to watch the magic.



That's hilarious, Chuckles. Reminds me of this scene from "Tommy Boy"

[video=youtube;JXBq0GBHyQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXBq0GBHyQI[/video]


----------



## Chuckles

I cringe to think how much of my brain is dedicated to remembering lyrics to songs I don't even like.


----------



## pumbaa

I listen to Nero or Zed's Dead station on pandora, they are dubstep since im sure not many people here listen to dubstep. but the playlist usually consits of nero, zeds dead, rusko, benga, datsik, bassnectar, and more


----------



## JohnnyChance

Silence. Thankfully.


----------



## Duckfat

Even in the silence I can hear the Ramones jammin in the back of my head.......I wanna be sedated.


----------



## El Pescador

We used to listen to the Dan Band...A LOT.


----------



## Vertigo

From 4 to 5 am, I don't listen to much besides the hoods and the bacon cooking. 5 to 6:30, I go big and loud and bumping... lately it's been IM's Army of Mushrooms. 6:30 on, the second cook and first server shows up, so I let them play with the box until the final hump near the end of the day, when--like Chuckles--I'll put on Ace of Bass or freaking Paula Abdul or SNAP, just to mess with people and keep them from taking everything too seriously.

Captain Hollywood Project. Remember that? You'd be surprised how many of your coworkers do too!


----------



## ChefOnAWire

Our morning crew is almost always classic rock but for dinner service we are really random. During Marathon Week (Dec. 26 - New Year Eve) we played all Beastie Boys, it just fit the mood for our 6 straight days of 15 hour shifts. It even spawned our mantra for the week when "No Sleep Till Brookyln" became "No Sleep Till Tuesday". This week there was alot of Modest Mouse (my doing), The White Stripes (my grill cook) and old school rap from the dishwasher.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Gotta go with some yacht rock classics like Christopher Cross or anything Michael McDonald. Just to see how grumpy it makes people. 
Actually we very rarely listen to tunes. I kinda miss it. Good music makes me more productive but can be distracting or irritating to others. I try to be cognizant of other people and don't make them suffer through music I know they won't understand.
I also hate suffering if someone wants to crank Dave Matthews or Nickelback or some garbage!


----------



## Dusty

Vertigo said:


> From 4 to 5 am, I don't listen to much besides the hoods and the bacon cooking. 5 to 6:30, I go big and loud and bumping... lately it's been IM's Army of Mushrooms. 6:30 on, the second cook and first server shows up, so I let them play with the box until the final hump near the end of the day, when--like Chuckles--I'll put on Ace of Bass or freaking Paula Abdul or SNAP, just to mess with people and keep them from taking too seriously!



I could totally work in that kitchen.


----------



## Crothcipt

Duckfat said:


> Even in the silence I can hear the Ramones jammin in the back of my head.......I wanna be sedated.



Yep comes up every now and then.


----------



## kalaeb

Lol, depends on who gets in first, if my cooks do then its Grupo Laberinto radio on Pandora, if I do I usually start with a chill dubstep and by mid day have it swithced to 80's. Evening usually goes to classic rock or Laberinto again.


----------



## marc4pt0

Jmadams13 said:


> ^where abouts in MD?



Glenelg, MD. Bistro Blanc is the name of our place.


----------



## Chuckles

I snapped about a year ago during my third open to close shift in a row and blasted Night Ranger's "Sister Christian" for something like seven hours. The service staff that worked that day still aren't ready to talk about it.


----------



## Dusty

Typically, I start the day with something pretty chilled, perhaps dubby or trip-hop. In the mid-morning, minimal techno or progressive trance. After lunch, something really dynamic, psy-trance or a banging mash-up set. Usually a sing-along to pack down and scrub the kitchen, old radiohead, wilco or recently some Richard Cheese. Its a pretty eclectic day in my kitchen.


----------



## labor of love

lots of new orleans bounce(local rap) atleast when were closing the kitchen. daytime music is more relaxed like greg dulli(aghan whigs or twilight singers) neil young, interpol, against me! and plenty of other stuff im too old to recognize. its pretty common to burn mix cds or playlists at my job so even if one particular band or artist isnt popular with everybody atleast were not stuck listening to the same band for half an hour. 
side note: we took old 6x9 speakers from someones car and made a cabinet for them out of the carboard boxes the carbonated cokes come in. works really well. we have em in the walk in so you dont miss any of the music while your grabbing stuff for the line.


----------



## Dusty

Today - Frisky radio. An internet radio station from japan that plays minimal and progressive techno. We're shut after a re-furb, re-opening on monday and started MEP today. 

Ten hours straight internet radio on my phone, I'm not looking forward to this months bill.


----------



## Drumjockey

We rock a lot of Classic Rock, 80's, and Them Crooked Vultures when the white(r) crew is on otherwise, its Latino rap (don't laugh, a lot of it's actually pretty good!) If it's just me in the morning and I have a monster preplist, it's Lamb of God


----------



## JohnnyChance

Today and only today, because it is dead and it's his birthday: James Dewitt Yancey aka Jay Dee aka J Dilla.


----------



## shankster

Little Steven's Underground Garage...


----------



## Jmadams13

Today was the new Coheed and Cambria until service started, then Tom Waits during rush. Made for a interesting night


----------



## JohnnyChance

After listening to music tonight during service (and it wasn't rotating choice, it was all stuff I really love playing), I am more anti-music than ever. Fine for awhile, annoying after a couple hours, makes the whole place noisier, doesn't help when things are busy, etc, etc. Who needs it.


----------



## slowtyper

Usually either the 60's station or the 90's station


----------



## shaneg

JohnnyChance said:


> After listening to music tonight during service (and it wasn't rotating choice, it was all stuff I really love playing), I am more anti-music than ever. Fine for awhile, annoying after a couple hours, makes the whole place noisier, doesn't help when things are busy, etc, etc. Who needs it.


I for one don't have any during service, one of the very few times I've snapped was about 8 years ago when the hot-entree section was slow they turned the stereo on after about 5 mins while I'm getting raped on sautee I'd had enough, I threw an over-cooked piece of chicken at the radio and yelled at them "turn that f**ken shift off" one thing I hate is people dicking off when some one else is busy, that radio never came on again during service. That was one of 4 times I've lost my cool in 13 years.


----------



## panda

90's music


----------



## knyfeknerd

panda said:


> 90's music



Are you in your Chumbawamba and Ace of Base phase again?


----------



## panda

never even left that phase


----------



## knyfeknerd

panda said:


> never even left that phase



....well, you're gonna lose me when you start singing Smashmouth tunes.


----------



## panda

[video=youtube;hAErV3NisO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAErV3NisO8[/video]


----------



## bkultra

I know I said you can use my knife in a professional kitchen, but doing so while listening to that crap is borderline abuse.


----------



## ChefJimbo

I have to go with ecchef and chinacats.....Skeletons from the closet, American Beauty, Cats under the Stars......just something about those Jerry riffs:biggrin:


----------



## Bill13

ChefJimbo said:


> I have to go with ecchef and chinacats.....Skeletons from the closet, American Beauty, Cats under the Stars......just something about those Jerry riffs:biggrin:



Just loaned out my DVD Audio of Workingmans and AB to skaijl6296 when he came by to pick up some subwoofers and drop off some knives. First time I heard Workingmans in surround I almost cried. It was a freaking revelation, and I've heard that album maybe 1,000 times. So worth searching out. AB less so but still amazing.


----------



## fimbulvetr

When I used to be in a pro kitchen, I mostly prepped a lone and wanted as few questions/"helpful" suggestions as possible. Prep music was Birthday Party, Big Black, Cop Shoot Cop, Foetus, Jesus Lizard, early Bauhaus, Nick Cave, or the like. In my home, lots of The Clash, Desmond Dekker, Neko Case, and Talking Heads.

...reading that over, good job quitting, me.


----------



## ChefJimbo

Bill13 said:


> Just loaned out my DVD Audio of Workingmans and AB to skaijl6296 when he came by to pick up some subwoofers and drop off some knives. First time I heard Workingmans in surround I almost cried. It was a freaking revelation, and I've heard that album maybe 1,000 times. So worth searching out. AB less so but still amazing.



http://songmango.com/the-deads-best-the-sweetest-eyes-of-the-world/

http://songmango.com/dead-best-jerry-garcia-starts-a-revolution-in-83/

Just a couple to have fun with.............song mango emails them out once a week


----------



## Cutting_Edge

I worked in kitchens a long time ago. It was The Cars. Pink Floyd and Johnny Cash. I only wish that back then we had the knife's of today.Every time I hear the cars I think back to the massive piles of prep done with them. Music does improve productivity but only if the person working enjoys said music. The only problem I see with it is when one chef takes control and wont allow everyone a chance to enjoy what they like.Oh and God forbid you can hear music in the front of the house.


----------

